# Planet Fitness Black card members get access to Leisure Time Passport



## timeshare trader (Jul 19, 2019)

Just signed into my planet fitness account today and because I am black card member ( big spender $20 a month) I now have access to Leisure time passport which has a big chunk of Timeshare rentals for less than $400 per week.  I am more used to RCI inventory and I am not familiar with a great deal of this so I am thinking it is probably II.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 21, 2019)

I think you're right.  https://www.resortdeveloper.com/sit...ible-non-buyer-products/leisure-time-passport is a site that is branded as II and explains the use of Leisure Time Passport as an exit package for sales that don't close.


----------



## dustenm (Jan 14, 2020)

timeshare trader said:


> Just signed into my planet fitness account today and because I am black card member ( big spender $20 a month) I now have access to Leisure time passport which has a big chunk of Timeshare rentals for less than $400 per week.  I am more used to RCI inventory and I am not familiar with a great deal of this so I am thinking it is probably II.



Do they offer any very cheap weeks like $100 or $200 weeks?  or have you just seen like $300 to $400 weeks?  I travel allot and thinking of getting a membership if they offer very cheap weeks sometimes.  (I usually travel in off season)


----------

